# Skills, Dunk Contest, 3 point shootout and Shooting Stars Thread



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

[/B]Just making a thread for tomorow's Allstar events, you can post you comments and who you think wins, and just highlights throughout the day.

*Playstation Skills Challenge*
Contestants: Chris Paul, Dwyane Wade, Kobe Bryant and LeBron James.

*Sprite Rising Star Slam-Dunk Contest*
Contestants: Nate Robinson, Dwight Howard, Gerald Green and Tyrus Thomas.

*Footlocker 3 Point Shoot-out*
Contestants: Jason Terry, Dirk Nowtizki, Jason Kapono, Gilbert Arenas, Mike Miller and Damon Jones

*Haier Shooting Stars *
Teams: 
San Antonio - Tony Parker, Steve Kerr and Kendra Wecker.
Detroit - Chauncey Billups, Swin Cash and Bill Laimbeer.
Chicago - Ben Gordon, Candice Dupree and Scottie Pippen.
Los Angeles Lakers - Lamar Odom, Temeka Johnson and Micahel Cooper.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Your thread sucks...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Should have a separate thread for each one.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

seriously what is this, if you cant find the shooting stars :lol:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Hairy Midget said:


> Should have a separate thread for each one.


Just easier to make, seeing as they are all on the one day.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Steve Kerr's being replaced by the Iceman in the Shooting Stars contest


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Your thread sucks...


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Things will be underway in about 20 or so minutes...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TNT has had a pretty good coverage so far


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ TNT having Barkley as 6'5


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And Barkley's weight as ???


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Theonee said:


> And Barkley's weight as ???


438.12551988221 lbs













Hahahaha I'm sorry.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Arenas is going to shoot bricks, he has been in a deep slump for the last few games, going 7-43 from the 3 point line for the last 5 games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

lol... the Kobe PR campaign continues.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy crap the arena is empty


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Holy crap the arena is empty


Did you see the traffic just outside the arena? That's where they all are.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Holy crap the arena is empty


That's because everyone probably knows there will be 90 mins of crap before any of the good stuff starts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah they said some of the players were still stuck in traffic so some of the fans might be as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I love Blue Man Group. I saw their show in Vegas, very cool.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JNice said:


> I love Blue Man Group. I saw their show in Vegas, very cool.


I saw them in Chicago about 4 years ago, I had no idea what to expect and it really took me by surprise how good it was.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Clint started singing fast forward.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MLKG said:


> I saw them in Chicago about 4 years ago, I had no idea what to expect and it really took me by surprise how good it was.


They have some incredible percussionists. It is one of the cheaper shows in Vegas too. I think 80/90 a ticket. Most shows are well over 100.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well it's obvious Las Vegas loses the National Anthem competition...


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Scottie.. a headband.. No Good


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Is Gilbert pretending to hold some boobs


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, I love All-Star weekend.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Glad they decided to put Kapono.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> Scottie.. a headband.. No Good


Is it me or when players start to wear headbands after a long time of never wearing them, they look older.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

K-Dub said:


> Scottie.. a headband.. No Good


Tyrus too, there goes the little playing time he had


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I love the Queen, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

"Line Violation! Line Violation!"

Kudos to anyone who gets that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think the Spurs team might win this...I'm rooting for the Lakers, though...obviously.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally, there's Eva.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dupree kicks two male asses.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL Dupreee was the best one


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

48.8 seconds for Chicago.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, there goes the Lakers chances at winning.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What the hell happened?


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Having the mid court shot is kind of dumb. This event would be better if it's just 3 on 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clock malfunction!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Well, there goes the Lakers chances at winning.


They would have had the best chance with Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers coing back.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, at the Buzzer.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Cooper is a disgrace, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shooting Stars is just plain dumb


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, damn...that's now the way the Lakers should be representing Los Angeles...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The clock is fantastic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They should fire the time keeper.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clock malfunctioned again! Haha.

This is hilarious to watch!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol wow, what's up with the clock?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

They really need to scrap the Shooting Stars event. It's boring and players tend to embarrass themselves by continually bricking open shots.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Tony Parker got lucky last year, lets see if his luck continues.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eh, they're mostly bricking the half court shot...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The commentators are saying Gervin went to Michael Cooper School.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Clock?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Gervin went to the Michael Cooper school."

Haha. There goes my prediction of the Spurs winning...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Eva's happy, Tony should be happy.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The arena feels so empty.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Las Vegas is ghetto as hell...

And if I'm gunna have to put up with Eva's over-rated *** on my TV screen all night I'm just gunna watch something else.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> If Eva's happy, Tony should be happy.


The only way she is going to make us happy is by appearing in the PlayBoy.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

How happy do you think Bill Laimbeer is that he beat Michael Cooper.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The WNBA players uses the glass really well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pistons get 50.5 seconds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell just happened?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Stupid Gordon.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Controversy in the Shooting Stars Competition! Hahahaha!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So now what? Pistons should get it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Gordon with the dumb move


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chicago is disqualified! Detroit wins!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Haha Ben Gordon


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So far this weekend is a complete disaster.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Dupree >>>>>> Longoria


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's a huge trophy for this kind of competition.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shooting Stars needs to be eliminated after this year.

Why don't they have a one on one tournament instead of this crap. People would actually want to watch that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

supermati said:


> So far this weekend is a complete disaster.


I disagree...I think it's been entertaining.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Dupree >>>>>> Longoria


Exactly my thoughts. Dupree is HOTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Worst All Star Game Ever

First Gerald Green ruins the dance by doing something totally dumb
Then the clocks mess up
Then Ben Gordon totally ruins Pippen's come back


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

They court is too dark.

So who gets this? Wade, Paul, Kobe, Lebron?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I was hoping Chicago's win would have counted so we could see Bill Laimbeer lead his team off the court without shaking their hand.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, even though Gordon caused the DQ, Pippen was still clutch.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Worst All Star Game Ever
> 
> First Gerald Green ruins the dance by doing something totally dumb
> *Then the clocks mess up*
> Then Ben Gordon totally ruins Pippen's come back


And not once.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

supermati said:


> They court is too dark.
> 
> So who gets this? Wade, Paul, Kobe, Lebron?


I think Kobe but Paul might be pretty close. Wade was an upset last year, I wunna see if that was a fluke or if he can duplicate it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When's the Barkley/Bavetta race? I thought it would be next, but I guess the Skills Challenge is next, instead.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Haha Ben Gordon


Do you need any more evidence that he's trigger happy?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Worst All Star Game Ever
> 
> First Gerald Green ruins the dance by doing something totally dumb
> *Then the clocks mess up*
> Then Ben Gordon totally ruins Pippen's come back


Everything is a gamble in Las Vegas. Maybe people are betting on whether the clock is going to mess up. I smell clock fixing here with the bookies.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The Barkley race seems more important, haha.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Exactly my thoughts. Dupree is HOTTTTTTTTT


She's good but I thought Swin Cash was hotter than both of em.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I want to see Lebron shoot bricks from the free throw line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron is going first...let's see how he does.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Did you see LeBron's shoes? Interesting...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lebron approaching the contest like this season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Slow as a retired dog.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Lebron is a *******.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol Paul looks like he is going to catch a chicken.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

TNT is garbage, fix your cameras.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LeBron with 35.4. Paul with 39.6.

Kobe's next.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Lebron looked too lethargic, similar to how I've seen him in some games. I think this is between Wade and Kobe.


Is anyone else's camera/channel screwing up? Damn Comcast


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Haha Kenny demoted to the Skills challenge


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

myst said:


> TNT is garbage, fix your cameras.


Yeah, seriously...that was annoying as hell.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Come one, the commercial break is too soon.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too many commercials.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not Comcast it's damn TNT, there's bad reception, like if they were in the Middle east...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

eymang said:


> Lebron looked too lethargic, similar to how I've seen him in some games. I think this is between Wade and Kobe.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else's camera/channel screwing up? Damn Comcast


It's probably not Comcast as it's happening with me too and I have DirecTV. It's TNT.


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

seems like theres a commercial break every 2 minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

JNice said:


> Lebron approaching the contest like this season.


Too much partying this weekend or he really is not going to put any stress on that toe this weekend.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Funny how the contest gets even worser, now bad cameras, slow players.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

maybe they need commercials to fix all their broken equipment


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Bryant is slow as hell.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

For some reason, you just knew Kobe wouldn't be all lethargic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet! Kobe moves on to the Finals with 29.8 seconds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn man...all the players went slow as hell...Kobe & Wade in the Finals.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my god, more commercials.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The commentators are funny as hell. Is it just me? I'm finding them to be hilarious...

Screw all these commercial breaks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I am shocked by how easy they were taking this. Not showing any hustle.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is awful


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too many commercials man, come on


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They should've had Mamba vs Mongoose as one of the Saturday Night competitions.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon, the best was Nash at 26 seconds. Kobe did 29 and Wade did 30 so they can't be all that lethargic if they're that close to the best.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I *hope *they were saving themselves for the 2nd round...if so, Kobe wins it. If not, Wade.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Bang-up job so far. So, who else is expecting the best dunk contest ever?!?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

NBA needs to make new Fantasy commercials, I'm tired of hearing Paul averaging 23.5 PPG and trying to pad his stats.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Atleast there is no pizza hut commercials, my TV is safe that way.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Did you see LeBron's shoes? Interesting...


He was definitely tying them on camera on purpose.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet, about 5 minutes 'till the Bavetta/Barkley race...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Barkley/Bavetta race is in 5 minutes...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wade with good timing.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

WOW Wade looked like he was on a mission.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade's going first...and he gets it in 26.4 seconds...there's the "sense of urgency" we were all looking for...

I dunno if Kobe can beat that...I hope he does, though.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, Kobe lost it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ Schreiber checking out Kobe's backside


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

The refs gonna call a foul on Kobe and Wade is gonna win :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe lost it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade wins.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Thats my boy D WADE!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL; that's classic - Kobe having difficulty pasing the ball lol


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

No surprise he struggled with the pass.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They have to make it best of seven.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Ugh...that first miss made me cringe...if you mess up anything at all you're done.

Grats to Wade fans


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

So many haters in here. Jeez.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wade is a sony fanboy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade should give me the PS3...


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bring on "The Race"!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does a millionaire get a playstation.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The Race, the Race!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

If there's one thing that Dwyane Wade definitely needed, it's a new PS3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish I was in Vegas right now! 

Up next: Let's Get Ready To Stumble!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That ps3 is going to someone in the crowd


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

*throws remote at fans sitting in section 23*


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what a boring night so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wade should give the playstation to the kids of lady who died of water poisoning.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Isn't Kobe on the cover of NBA '07?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lmao wow, easy guys, it's just a PS3, no need to get your panties in a bunch...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Isn't Kobe on the cover of NBA '07?


Yeah. However, the Mongoose thinks he got screwed out of being on the cover.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Iceman said:


> Lmao wow, easy guys, it's just a PS3, no need to get your panties in a bunch...


You know that we are all messing around here, right.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Time for the best half of Saturday Night :yes:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah. However, the Mongoose thinks he got screwed out of being on the cover.


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shaq's shoe is bad ***!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq displaying Shaq O Neil SLUT machine shoes.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL! Shaq with another shoe invention...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Theonee said:


> Why does a millionaire get a playstation.


Why? Haha

Go take a marketing class. Wade didn't win a PS3 because he needed one, it was a PS3 on national TV on All-Star saturday night.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

This race is the highlight of the weekend for me, other than the game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Prepare to see Charles falling.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Who is going to race next year? Mutombo Vs. Oden.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Sir Cumference! :lol:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I love Charles, absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, at least we know Barkley doesn't hate old people...he wants to be an old person one day!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Charles, just being Charles...

:lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Charles is a tool lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Is dick being Sarcastic, He just said " Don't underestimate the heart of a champion" to Charles.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I thought Charles would have faked an injury before now


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dick Bavetta is intense...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hahagga.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Once more and that's a DQ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

False start!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol. That is planned.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hilarious race.

Best event ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Black Rhino wins!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

OH MY GOD! Dick and Charles fell! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

ROFL. Funniest ending to anything ever.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:lol: I have not laughed so hard before


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a classic All-Star moment! Barkley started going backwards! Hahahahaha! He's out of breath!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He cant speak :laugh:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Did they kiss at the end?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Bavetta's bleeding!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't laughed this hard innnn a long time...great effort by Dick Bavetta, though. He dove at the end to try and win! He's 67 years old and look at the effort!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Atleast it is for a good cause.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hahahaha!! Two Blackjack Hands!!!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh god that was hilarious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> Did they kiss at the end?


It REALLY looked like, I actually think it happened.


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

haha im pretty sure i saw them kiss right on the lips after the race


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wonder if Tim Hardaway hates Charles Barkley and Dick Bavetta now...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I am tired of Mcgrady saying I am a fool.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

heh, i swear that was more entertaining than 90% of all star weekend in the past 5 years. It was hilarious to see barkley trottin out with DMX in the background, lookin like he was smuggling an inner tube under his shirt.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That made my day


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was great :laugh:. Even better than the hype.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

3-point shootout is next. My money's on Dirk.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aw, they kissed too! Wow, that was ****ing hilarious! That was the highlight of the All-Star festivities right there...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I am tired of Mcgrady saying I am a fool.


then stop being a fool


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bavetta kisses Chuck on the lips. Somewhere, Tim Hardaway shudders.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I got it right, Barkley fell.:yay:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Kapono is going to win the 3 point shoot-out/


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> Bavetta kisses Chuck on the lips. Somewhere, Tim Hardaway shudders.


One Hardaway joke per thread, you reached the limit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Hahahaha!! Two Blackjack Hands!!!



Funny thing is, I watched the David Stern press conference today on NBATV and one of the things he talked about was talking to Charles about not talking about his gambling exploits on TV.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

<3 Round Mound of Rebound


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

JNice said:


> Bavetta kisses Chuck on the lips. Somewhere, Tim Hardaway shudders.


Exactly what i was thinking!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Kapono will win.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That was amazing. :lol: Go Charles! Bavetta needs my hug.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Look at the size of that ring!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Kapono can't hit a shot that isn't passed to him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

thats its for a good cause is great in itself....


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Did that Bavetta dive scare anyone else? I had images of my frail grandfather taking a dive like that, probably would have put him the hospital or something. Bavetta is one cool dude.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, I am so glad Charles Barkley exists. NBA telecasts and events would really struggle without him. He may not be the smartest man on the planet or the best golfer but he is funny as hell and says whatever the hell he wants.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

At first I thought he fell which scared me a little...but it looked like he knew what he was doing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Did that Bavetta dive scare anyone else? I had images of my frail grandfather taking a dive like that, probably would have put him the hospital or something. Bavetta is one cool dude.


I don't know if anybody noticed but Dick's knee was bleeding at the end while Ernie was interviewing them.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

WTF is Blige singing? Did the NBA not take into account that people watching might not all be Christians?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Did Barkley surprise anyone else with his speed? Or is Bavetta just that slow?


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Come on Mary, hurry up! Let's get the three point and dunk contest going!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

JNice said:


> I don't know if anybody noticed but Dick's knee was bleeding at the end while Ernie was interviewing them.


Yeah I noticed that. Nothing big, but it showed how dedicated he was to giving everyone a show. :clap2: for dick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a bad performance by Mary J. Blige.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> Did Barkley surprise anyone else with his speed? Or is Bavetta just that slow?


I'm surprised. I thought Bavetta would wipe the floor with him.

I guess you could take stride into account. Dick probably needed two strides to every one of Chucks.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

****ing commercials annoying the hell out of me, that's why soccer is the best sports to watch on TV. They can squeeze commercials only once.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Why was she singing a Christian song? Did the NBA not take into account that the people watching might not all be Christian?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Has there been a good performance?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Kapono gets this with a first round struggle.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They should have put Luther Head in there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

what's up with the blue guys on breaks??? lol


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does Dallas has two people in the contest?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Because Dallas has two good three point shooters.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Undefeated82 said:


> what's up with the blue guys on breaks??? lol


Blue Man Group

big show in Vegas

http://www.blueman.com/


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I pick angry Gil to win this competition.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kapono turning it on.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I was expecting a perfect score from Kapono, damn.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Because Dallas has two good three point shooters.


But guys like Korver and Head are better than terry, granted Dirk is the defending champ.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

19 points by Jason Kapono. He nailed all 5 shots in the 3rd rack, from the top.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I pick angry Gil to win this competition.


I think Gil said he was going to get 60 points ...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Are they allowing WNBA players in the comp now?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Chuck Miller is in.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

JNice said:


> Are they allowing WNBA players in the comp now?


:laugh: I know, what the hell is Mike Miller doing with his hair?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mike Miller started out horrible...money ball saved him. He got 18.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> [laugh] I know, what the hell is Mike Miller doing with his hair?



I don't know about that, but that girl who just shot had facial hair. Ick. Kinda cute though.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Jason Terry is struggling big time...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Terry is out.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Lol, anybody saw the clock when Terry was almost done?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell is with the clock tonight? Jason Terry finished with 10.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> WTF is Blige singing? Did the NBA not take into account that people watching might not all be Christians?





Vivaldi said:


> Why was she singing a Christian song? Did the NBA not take into account that the people watching might not all be Christian?


Was it really necessary to post almost the exact same thing 6 posts later? Did it REALLY bother you *that* much?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

terry with only 10, where are the blue guys to save him when you need them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

what a joke!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Why was she singing a Christian song? Did the NBA not take into account that the people watching might not all be Christian?


What did she sing? I got up and left as she was starting.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> terry with only 10


That is worth 4,500 dollars.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Undefeated82 said:


> what's up with the blue guys on breaks??? lol



<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/czWqL96yWuo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/czWqL96yWuo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Undefeated82 said:


> what's up with the blue guys on breaks??? lol


How can you go through life this far and not know who the Blue Man group is?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Damon Jooooooones


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kapono is advancing.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Kapono in final!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Stupid TNT clock keeps screwing up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damon Jones started out on fire then somewhat cooled down...he finishes with 15 points.

By the way, Kenny Smith is freakin' hilarious on commentary.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> How can you go through life this far and not know who the Blue Man group is?



:biggrin: , i know who they are, i've been to vegas and seen commercials, :biggrin: ... i just didnt know that if there was a vegas nba team they would have blue guys dancing rather then girls...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

gillie went nuts...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibachi! 23 points!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

What the hell! The clock messed up again. It paused at 24 for about 3 seconds.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow Dirk's in trouble :lol:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Arenas with 23.

Did anyone notice that the clock stopped at 24.1 and again at 6.1 during Gilbert's run?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Arenas makes it look easy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lots of pressure on Dirk here...


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

get over it Magic


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*HIBACHI!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a funny guy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The clock has been stopping all night long...it's getting a bit lame.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Pretty darn good 3pt shooting contest we got right here.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I heart Dirk


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This is the best three point shootout ever. Better than Legler vs. Kerr.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Dirk's shot. Dirk advances to the finals.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dirk, kapono & gillie... final round


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I still think Kapono is going to win it all.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Undefeated82 said:


> dirk, kapono & gillie... final round



Good final group.

I think Dirk takes it with 22.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was the most amazing first round I think I've ever seen.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

In case anyone doesn't know about this...

http://www.pga.com/overtime/2007/allstar/pipeline/


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Theonee said:


> I still think Kapono is going to win it all.


Is Kapono going up first again, though? That's usually a detriment.


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

Damn.. dirk has such a sweet looking stroke


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm guessing that Arenas is going to go cold [though I want him to win]. If I had to bet, I'd go with Dirk.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If Terry didn't get 10, and got like maybe 16 then it would have been. But 10 and 15 aren't good numbers. 18,19,20 and 23 is though.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Undefeated82 said:


> :biggrin: , i know who they are, i've been to vegas and seen commercials, :biggrin: ... i just didnt know that if there was a vegas nba team they would have blue guys dancing rather then girls...



:lol: did i just quote myself? yup..... :lol:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

mysterio said:


> In case anyone doesn't know about this...
> 
> http://www.pga.com/overtime/2007/allstar/pipeline/


This is cool because I don't have to watch commercials.

Edit: definitely not live.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Andrea has a similar shooting form too


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

will they let terry in next all starts? hope not.. i want to see nash or l.head in it.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kapono going first.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

myst said:


> If Terry didn't get 10, and got like maybe 16 then it would have been. But 10 and 15 aren't good numbers. 18,19,20 and 23 is though.


He was Chris Anderson of 3 point contest.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Agent Zero killed it


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my lord.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nevermind. I'm not Nostradamus.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Jesus, and now Kapono ties the record.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow. Kapono.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My Boy Kapono!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Kapono has tied the record with 24.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

24 kapono goes insane


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

it's over


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kapono up first again...

24 points! He just tied the All-Time Final Round score! He hit all 5 money balls!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

arenas can still get 60 and win


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dirk has no chance to win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk is done.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dirk is done


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Dirk is cooked.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Go DIRK!! haha


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dirk sucks. Dallas should waive him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

As Dirk was going cold, I stared at the clock, it's garbage.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dirk tied Terry's record.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wow 10 for dirk final round


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kapono makes it look soo easy.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Kapono wins.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

hibachi is cooked.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

GO ARENAS!!! haha


And my boy Kapono wins it!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kap won


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

arenas is done


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

"You know this is on youtube"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kapono wins! He tore it up! The Heat so far are winning everything.

Arenas is going one handed!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

lol Areanas making an *** of himself now.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gilbert is sick with one hand.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This is the best shootout ever. Kapono on fire, Arenas making one-handed 3s, Dirk sucking.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kapono gettin' laid tonight!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It shows how dumb those selectors are, they should have selected kapono in the first place.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha...Kapono's got jokes!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kapono making fun of Shaq's Free Throws.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

See how far Shaq's sunk? Even Jason Kapono is allowed to mock his free throw shooting now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dunk contest next...let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Spriggan said:


> See how far Shaq's sunk? Even Jason Kapono is allowed to mock his free throw shooting now.


Shaq loves Kapono, to the point where "Mr. Cool" can say whatever he wants.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

3 point just proved that Dirk wilts under pressure.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want to see "videogame dunks".


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

lets just hope we don't see 10+ attempts on one dunk.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Why are people saying Kapono tied the record? The record is 25.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

So far All-Star Saturday night hasn't disappointed. I don't know, even if the Slam Dunk Contest disappoints, I think I'm happy with the three point shootout.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Skylaars said:


> lets just hope we don't see 10+ attempts on one dunk.


Keyword:Chris Andersen/Nate Robinson.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> Kapono gettin' laid tonight!


Surprisingly he's married, so yes he is.

And we need Dorrell or Wade in the dunk contest for a Heat sweep.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Dunk contest next...let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


Gerald Green won't disappoint. I'm betting Dwight has something sick in store, too.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Why are people saying Kapono tied the record? The record is 25.


First round record is 25. Final round record is 24.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Skylaars said:


> lets just hope we don't see 10+ attempts on one dunk.


The new rules doesn't allow that any more.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

myst said:


> First round record is 25. Final round record is 24.


Final is one that counts.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

myst said:


> First round record is 25. Final round record is 24.


Gotcha...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Theonee said:


> 3 point just proved that Dirk wilts under pressure.


No, it's just that Kapono is unrivaled as an open shooter in the league right now. He rarely misses. He got off to a nervous start, but after that, he missed like 9 out of 45. That's 80%. Most can't even shoot FTs that well.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Jason Kap3wno: "Shaq's not that good of a free throw shooter, but he is a tremendous 3-point shooter." :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Penn & Teller WHAT?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That David Cross from Scary Movie is doing a magic show.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lmao, that was pointless...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

I wish they cut him in half for real.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Jason Kap3wno: "Shaq's not that good of a free throw shooter, but he is a tremendous 3-point shooter." :lol:


Kapono's hilarious. Shaq laughed at the first crack, so I'm sure he loved the second one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, Tony Parker involved in the "magic" trick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

haha .. that was lame


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, that was bizarre.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Didn't see the Gilbert one-handed three-point video until now. Quite cool. I don't know how to embed Youtube videos, so here is *the link* for whoever wishes to see it.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I was like, what the heck?

And the way Parker waived.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They are killing us with commercials.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Penn and Teller??? :dead:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was gay


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Premier said:


> Didn't see the Gilbert one-handed three-point video until now. Quite cool. I don't know how to embed Youtube videos, so here is *the link* for whoever wishes to see it.


Copy the link where embed is, then paste, as easy as that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Premier said:


> Didn't see the Gilbert one-handed three-point video until now. Quite cool. I don't know how to embed Youtube videos, so here is *the link* for whoever wishes to see it.


the video was on this board last week or so....


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Honestly, what's the deal with the commercials? Get Barkley to entertain us if you have to, but enough.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

David Stern is bad with entertainment.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Theonee said:


> 3 point just proved that Dirk wilts under pressure.


what about the skills comp... kobe wilts under pressure 2


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That angle they showed the Jordan baseline dunk makes it even look more ridiculous. Jordan would dunk on anyone in the game, dude was sick.

Should be interesting to see what kind of scores these great dunkers give out.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Theonee said:


> David Stern is bad with entertainment.


 For cerial... They need to hire a new entertainment director. The only good one I can remember was the one year where they had midgets for the halftime show of the All-star game.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

The Blue Man Group is awesome.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Theonee said:


> They are killing us with commercials.


Why do people keep complaining about commercials.

1) They have to make a profit.
2) They need time to set everything up in between events.

There is nothing we can do about it.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

how can vegas & the nba bring such boring entertainment between competitions... its freaking vegas, where are the blue guys when you need them!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nate Robinson better not win.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

time to go to sleep


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

Undefeated82 said:


> what about the skills comp... kobe wilts under pressure 2


nah, kobe just sucks at passing when the pressure is on


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

All Star judge?...Come on


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol @ MJ with his best Shaft impression


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

they should have the judges dunk instead.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Undefeated82 said:


> what about the skills comp... kobe wilts under pressure 2


Dirk's collapse was equally horrific. I think it's the word "finals" that gets to him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The judges sitting side by side is classic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great judging panel ... a bunch of legends ... and Vince Carter.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

> WTF is Blige singing? Did the NBA not take into account that people watching might not all be Christians?


It's a cover of 'One' by a small band called U2...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

jordan the only legend not in a suit. his jacket looks kinda tight, size smedium


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Tyrus looking for trouble with that headband. :naughty:


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Theonee said:


> they should have the judges dunk instead.


Seriously.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Birdman part deux


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well...the dunk contest is off to a lame start...


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Horrible passing by Gordon.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> Great judging panel ... a bunch of legends ... and Vince Carter.


He is a legend....in dunking.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JNice said:


> Great judging panel ... a bunch of legends ... and Vince Carter.


Good try, cept for the fact that Vince IS THE dunk


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg. terrible dunk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

While we're on the topic of the judges...Happy Birthday to Michael Jordan.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

HB said:


> Birdman part deux


I can't take another one. :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tyrus with a score of 37.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

that was nice


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

That was a sick dunk by Green. :clap2:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Green gets up unbelievably high. His head was at the freaking rim.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sick dunk by green. insane. off the side of the backboard two handed semi windmill


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was NICE!


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

that was not a 10


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Green with a sick dunk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gerald Green with a NICE dunk! The man can FLY! 

He gets a score of 48...MJ and Dr. J give him 9's.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gg.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Dwight is huge


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

That was sick!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Green has the best ups ive seen in a long time.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lets go dwight!


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Dwight's shoulders are huge.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dwight can do that, nice!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Howard's dunk was simple dunk.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dwight going conservative with a nice windmill


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Little Nate is up!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here comes Dwight! Let's see what he can pull off! Man...Dwight Howard can ****ing jump. But it's not something original. He gets 43.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Boo Robinson.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was pretty good. I'd give a 9.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Little Man Nate! That was hot.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh baby! That was nice! Elevation baby!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know if I'm more surprised by how nice that dunk was or that Nate got it on the first try. Very nice dunk.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nate was good.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nate 1 try dunk. surprised me


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

nate's was a 10


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Nate Robinson actually had a really impressive dunk. 

45 points from the judges.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He didnt miss it. Lol thats elevation holmes and Michael needs to stop hating


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't see any dunk topping what Green just did.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Midget can fly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW replays make it look more impressive. 9 from me!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Smith needs to quit crying about the judging after him last year


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

is nate wearing the new air forces orange? i like!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight might need to pull out a big gun to get into the Finals. I see a kiss the rim dunk coming.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That was REDICULOUS!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I wouldn't want MJ as my professor.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

SignGuyDino said:


> I don't see any dunk topping what Green just did.


That was Green's first dunk. You don't think he has something better in store? Unless you meant everyone else, then yeah.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Sick dunks from Nate and Gerald!

Strong dunk from Dwight, decent enough. 

Pansy dunk from Tyrus.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Dwight will to put on a 900 or something.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

nates dunk > greens dunk


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Theonee said:


> I wouldn't want MJ as my professor.


hahaha


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The scores have been the most fair this year so far in a long time. I don't know why everyone is already crying.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

quench23 said:


> nates dunk > greens dunk


Hell NO!


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I don't see Jordan giving a 10 to anyone.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone find themselves wishing Tyrus had been replaced?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Dwight just too tall, his dunks won't look impressive, unless he does it on his knees.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Jordan is the best judge in the history of the dunk contest if not the history of all judged events.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

SignGuyDino said:


> I don't see Jordan giving a 10 to anyone.


All the Dunks performed so far have already been done in the dunk contest. I'm sure it will take a lot to impress Jordan and DR. J.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can you imagine someone immitating a Jordan dunk? He will give them a 3.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes tyrus is horrible


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Iggy's dunk from behind the backboard was better than Gerald's from the side of the backboard, in my opinion.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

A nine was fair, even if it was sick.

A 10 must be a perfection over perfect.

Room to IMPROVE... lol MJ said that too.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

MJ as a teacher would be a nightmare, now i know why Kwame turn out like this haha


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SignGuyDino said:


> I don't see Jordan giving a 10 to anyone.


Because no one has earned a 10 yet...Green was closest tho.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww Michael has no one to talk to


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Jordan's the best judge. Wish he gave Nate a 9 though. 

Russian judge!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Very amazing Tyrus.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Premier said:


> Iggy's dunk from behind the backboard was better than Gerald's from the side of the backboard, in my opinion.


i agree


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lol, Tyrus just ripped off the mesh off of the rim!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol he tore it


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Tyrus tore the net down! That was a pretty nice dunk...he gets 43.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That was a great dunk by Tyrus, not too great, but I'm satisfied with it. Broke the net too.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was pretty decent. 8 from me!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

That wasn't bad. Tyrus didn't jump over Gordon, though. His left leg jumped over Gordon.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

TT is out.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Some fame to the handyman.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That is minus 50 bucks from his cheque for tearing the net.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

he can go get his check now, 

qft


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Iggy's dunk from behind the backboard was better than Gerald's from the side of the backboard, in my opinion.


Much better, but that was two years ago. This still is better than seeing some repetitive dunk...like Ty just did right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tyrus is finished. His first dunk messed everything up for him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

can anything else break today? the only thing left is for the ball to pop on the bounce


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Instead of showing the replay they go to commercials.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

quench23 said:


> he can go get his check now,
> 
> qft


At least it's going towards charity, I believe. Or to his high school or something.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This is between Green and Nate, however I hope Howard can pull something off.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

there's more commercials than actual action.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

no bonus points for tearing the nets?


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

So unless all the other dunkers miserably fail to make dunks, Tyrus is gone.

He gets his money though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I wouldn't want MJ as my professor.


as long as he curves at the end


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Best damn thing of the contest.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Now That's Sweet


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

that should be a 50


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

lmao look at that sticker


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Howard put a sticker up there! Damn! 12.6 feet!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol. @ Dwight putting his sticker up.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

LOL! The sticker. So awesome. Michael with an 8, though? Ouch.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

A STICKER! Haha, That's great.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ban Michael


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, that's sick! Dwight put a sticker on the top of the backboard and dunked the ball!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No 10's from the judges?!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Get off of Mike, 3 of them gave an 8


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

MJ getting a beating :laugh:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Creative dunk by Dwight, he deserved at least 44.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It wasn't just MJ...Dr. J gave him an 8 as well as Dominique...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wowwwwww


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, Dwight was so robbed on that dunk. Did the judges even see the sticker?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What? 45 for Robinson for getting a golf ball?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That was lame Nate.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nate came to play, Michael is high tonight no doubt


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nate got more love? What the ****?

No masked cursing.

- *Premier*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How did Robinson's dunk get a higher score than Dwight Howard?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's not a 9. Poor judging continues!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

And that okay Nate dunk gets a higher score than Dwight's?!?! That's just shameful.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bull****, robinson is getting preferential treatment


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Green is a messy boy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:lol: @ this props


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Look at the props being used tonight!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol, at the nate life size cardboard


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

At least it's a funny contest.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nate's getting involved now instead of the cardboard!


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Old Skool Dee!!! :lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol. Nate maybe be feeling like a guy on death row.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Goo Green!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

50!!!!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh baby! Gerald Green just pulled off a Dee Brown over Nate! Ohhhhhhhhh baby!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That was sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blindfolded over Nate Robinson! Score of 47! That was sick!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

sweet dunk by green over nate


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Boo at Nate going to the Finals.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pretty good.

Nate vs. Green in the FINALS. Should've been Dwight.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Holy **** Coolaid


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter is a great dunker but sucks at judging.....wtf was that?:lol:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Imagine that dunk was Johhny Holmes instead of Green, lol.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

**** this. dwight got robbed


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is Gerald Green's competition to lose.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Good dunk contest so far, but it really should be Dwight in the finals with Green.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

still havent seen a dunk with like k.smith would say, the flu!


----------



## Skylaars (Apr 2, 2003)

should be green and howard in the finals


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And they blow the dunk competition... Again... Nate Robinson? Over Dwight HOWARD?! He put a sticker 12'6!!!!!!!! Absolute CRAP! Dwight vs. Green in the dunk competition would have been SO much better... Nate's whole "I am short thing" is starting to wear out. It lost its novelty like 6 dunks ago...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

See that is why tall guys should never participate in the dunk contests.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight should have been in the finals!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

repetitive dunks --- Im not impressed.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

GREEEN!!! That waas nasstyyyy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man the short card is working wonders for Nate


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not hating on gerald green or anything, but vince dunked over a guy who was 7'0


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's why they should have raised the rim to 12' for Dwight Howard.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

garbage. utter garbage.

Nate's dunk better thank Dwight's?

What?

What?

no.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

i hope we see something better in the finals. nice dunks but there aint no vince, jrich, or mason dunks so far.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dwights dunk was the best so far. That deserved a 50, along with Greens dunk


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> See that is why tall guys should never participate in the dunk contests.


because they get robbed?


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Theonee said:


> See that is why tall guys should never participate in the dunk contests.



true,

but i find watching dwight dunk in an NBA game alot funner then watching green or any of these other guys, thats just me


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

LoL @ fans used to judges handing out 10's.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I wonder if all the judges noticed a sticker. Dwight should of got 45 minimum.

And Robinson's dunk isn't that hard for someone who can dunk. It's actually easier than a regular 360.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This dunk contest is AWESOME. I've never laughed this much at an NBA event


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dwight's dunk was funny, especially since the sticker he put up there was of him smiling. that's pretty good stuff, he should have gotten an average score of 9, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

the look on Robinsons face when he got dunked over... priceless.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Phenom Z28 said:


> LoL @ fans used to judges handing out 10's.


What, you think Dwight's score was deserved?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes Dwight deserves to be in the finals.

But you can never get over the "short thing". The man is 5'7 (I think). To do what he is doing is rediculous. How many people on Earth can do what he is doing at his size? 5...10...?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I want a re-vote


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Haha Nate is sweating badly


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Dwight got robbed, man! He probably had some more stuff in his bag too.

Nate Robinson is just doing the same stuff he always does.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Here we go again Nate...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

myst said:


> Yes Dwight deserves to be in the finals.
> 
> But you can never get over the "short thing". The man is 5'7 (I think). To do what he is doing is rediculous. How many people on Earth can do what he is doing at his size? 5...10...?



True ... but how many people can do what Dwight did?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nate missed one.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

... And this is why it really should've been Dwight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Blah, Nate's out of ideas...bring in Howard.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

7 on that


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

damnit ... that sucks ... I don't think initially the judges noticed the sticker on the Dwight dunk ... no way that got such a low score


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He lost


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nate misses his first attempt...and his second...that was an all right dunk...he gets 39.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...lame. Poor Dwight


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Nate cheated by grabbing the rim to elevate... Weak...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

that was a 35 not 39 by nate


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Nate is disappointing. What the ****.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nothing fancy there by Nate.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice Air.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Safe dunk


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lame


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW...worst finish ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Green gets 41...he could've done something else.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn. What a ****in boring final so far.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Eh, the pass was nice, the dunk was just a dunk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Eh, Green's wasn't that much better...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Man, its Gerald Greens contest to lose.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Would a pass over the backboard from out of bounds be legal in a game?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah right, he aint doing that


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> True ... but how many people can do what Dwight did?


Thats why I said "yes Dwight deserves to be in the finals"

Dwights dunk was better, it was REDICULOUS! (like I also said)

I just want him to appreciate what Nate did.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

.....and they screwed the holy heavens outta Dwight Howard.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

That would have been impressive.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Nate bores me.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Anyone feeling a sense of deja-vu?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nate's showing why Dwight should've been in the finals...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

reminiscent of last year?!?!?!?!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's one tough ****ing dunk. No way he'll be able to pull it off.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww oh well Green bring home the money


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

boo


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

this is wack, dwight should of been in there. i wanted to see the kiss the rim dunk he had in the bag.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nate should just finish with a lay-up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why are they showing the 2006 All-Star Dunk Contest?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Now Green has no comp to try something crazy


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nate advancing completely ruinned this final round.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Nate sucks....:lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

OK, Nate almost loses.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok go to bed.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Still impressive for a 5.6 guy.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

lol... just lol :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

41?

41 dunk attempts.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

He did pull it off.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow. just wow. Deja vu like a mother... 10 tries!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well...at least he got it on this 10th attempt...and he still got a 41.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd given an 8 too.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Really, I want Dwight for next year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

:boohoo:


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Perfect score.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

lame dunk contest......trash. I puke at that.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice one by Green.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Got 10's????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Gerald Green just won! MJ gave him a 10! The first 50 of the night!


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Green's final dunk was the same as Howard's first dunk.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

There's your winna


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince should have been in this


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

nate shoulda won


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know about perfect 10s. Dwight was robbed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Worst dunk contest I've seen in a while.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

only 50 on the night. dwight was missing in the final round. boring contest overall, couple creative dunks, the stiker dwight dunk was my fav.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I want Dwight back, let's re-do this.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

He can fly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A great night for Celtics fans!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Gerald Green, Boumaye!!!!


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

yawn


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

That was pure bull****.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

worst dunk competition ever?

yup.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

roro26 said:


> I don't know about perfect 10s. Dwight was robbed.


Dwight did the same dunk on his first one and got like 44 or whatever...


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Quit crying about Dwight. His first one was lame, and there's little to no chance the judges would notice the sticker


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

man, that sucks ...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Dwight was the only creative one, with that amazing sticker dunk. Green's first dunk was his best.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing ending to an otherwise great Saturday Night, in my opinion.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> worst dunk competition ever?
> 
> yup.


I hated the Fred Jones one more.

Didn't he win with like a missed dunk?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Carter shoulda entered. He would whipe the floor with those sucka. Worst dunk contest ever.

lame, i puke at that garbage.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn that was boring


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Pretty bad. Should have been Dwight versus Gerald. Nate Robinson is _horrible_.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Disappointing finals.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Somebody's got to say it...

THE DUNK CONTEST IS BACK!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwight Howard wins in my book.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

JoeD said:


> Green's final dunk was the same as Howard's first dunk.


and dwights was better


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Dwight howard got robbed. Michael is a horrible judge.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, Nate Robinson effectively sucked the life out of the dunk contest for the 2nd straight year with his inability to make a dunk.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Somebody's got to say it...
> 
> THE DUNK CONTEST IS BACK!


No, lol.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Great dunk contest.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Somebody's got to say it...
> 
> THE DUNK CONTEST IS BACK!


Can we still take a shot for that quote? 

:cheers:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

that dunk contest was almost as bad as last years. howards sticker was easily the best of the night. to bad he didnt make finals. instant classic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe Dwight will pull the kiss the rim during the All-Star game. At least Nate can't ruin that one.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

what was everyones fav dunk?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Gerald went too conservative there. He could've done more than that, even if a windmill from 11 feet is pretty impressive. Definitely not enough to put his stamp on the dunk contest.

Dwight should've shown the judges the sticker before he made his dunk. To the naked eye, it didn't seem like he did anything special and the judges score about 3 seconds after the dunks are done.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Great dunk contest.


:lol:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The sticker.

The sticker was hilarious.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

That was the most disappointing dunk contest I think I've ever seen.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

At least the dunk contest was creative, to some extend.

I also believe the last dunk got a 50 because it was a sure thing that Green was gonna win.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

See...this is the part where Carter and Kobe reveal the basketball attire under their suits and dunk it off.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

One word... WEAK


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

that dunk contest sucked. tnt guys were drooling over green but he didnt do anything special.

someone please ban nate from these in the future.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Barkley becoming the first person to ever publicly utter than Michael Jordan has "lost his damn mind" was worth the watch alone.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

VCFSO2000 said:


> See...this is the part where Carter and Kobe reveal the basketball attire under their suits and dunk it off.


no this is where they pull their suits off and go get laid.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I hate this. I don't care Green won, I care Dwight was behind Nate.. Bull ****


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> what was everyones fav dunk?


sticker wins


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

t.thomas would of had a better finals then nate


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Like A Breath said:


> Gerald went too conservative there. He could've done more than that, even if a windmill from 11 feet is pretty impressive. Definitely not enough to put his stamp on the dunk contest.
> 
> *Dwight should've shown the judges the sticker before he made his dunk. To the naked eye, it didn't seem like he did anything special and the judges score about 3 seconds after the dunks are done*.


i agree.
and whats the special about Green's last dunk?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

It wasn't a great dunk contest. It started off great, maybe, but the end was horrible. Horrible not only because Dwight was robbed on the best dunk of the night, but also because Dwight's robbery forced us to suffer through another Nate Robinson brick-a-thon. Green could've dunked from the three-point line and it would have been anti-climatic after that.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> i agree.
> and whats the special about Green's last dunk?


Absolutely nada.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dwight has just become one of my favorite players.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Even the judges, Dr.J included could have put on a better show tonight.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

eymang said:


> no this is where they pull their suits off and go get laid.


True.

But I was speaking as a dunk contest fan. I don't try to imagine the amount of groupie love strangers get.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Barkley becoming the first person to ever publicly utter than Michael Jordan has "lost his damn mind" was worth the watch alone.


I think Magic Johnson basically admitting that he was going to his hotel and rubbing one out to the Swimsuit Issue special after the dunk contest was quite a bit funnier.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Even the judges, Dr.J included could have put on a better show tonight.


Ernie would dunked better than Nate.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i missed the dunk contest, i was watching videos of the blue group.... who won??


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well at least we know that Nate wont be in it next year. And isnt Dwight ineligible too because he is no longer a "Rising Star"?? Oh well. We know that Green will be in it next year to defend the crown.:clap:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The dunk contest gets worse and worse every season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Well at least we know that Nate wont be in it next year. And isnt Dwight ineligible too because he is no longer a "Rising Star"?? Oh well. We know that Green will be in it next year to defend the crown.:clap:


If there is one next year...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> I think Magic Johnson basically admitting that he was going to his hotel and rubbing one out to the Swimsuit Issue special after the dunk contest was quite a bit funnier.


:lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> If there is one next year...


let us pray...


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

probaly the worst finals in the dunk contest...none of the dunks in the finals excited me...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ALl Star weekend is weak, in general. It's a borefest other then the 3 point contest.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> The dunk contest gets worse and worse every season.



There's only so many dunks that are realistically possible...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Well at least we know that Nate wont be in it next year. And isnt Dwight ineligible too because he is no longer a "Rising Star"?? Oh well. We know that Green will be in it next year to defend the crown.:clap:



Yeah, I think it is only players 3 years or less ... so... robbed. Just robbed.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Isn't James White going to be in the league next year? James White verse Gerald Green my god. :worthy:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I give this All-Star Saturday a C-. Mostly for the commercials and the beginning events that either need to be redesigned or done away with. Jesus. Entertainment is essential and I felt ****ing horrible watching oldies brick threes from the center of the arc.

The 3-Pt contest was best, hands down and needs to be moved to the final position, permanently and they need to do away with dunk contest because it's been done before. Do something fun for pete's sakes.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Isn't James White going to be in the league next year? James White verse Gerald Green my god. :worthy:



I don't know .. he's not going to get any PT unless he finds that jumpshot he has been looking for the last 6 years.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

At least we got a great 3 point contest.

Let there be a veteran dunk contest too, Dr J.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> I think Magic Johnson basically admitting that he was going to his hotel and rubbing one out to the Swimsuit Issue special after the dunk contest was quite a bit funnier.


haha... I missed that. What exactly did he say?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I mean, the dunk contest will eventally time itself out.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Horrible production by TNT. Annoying *** commentating, couldn't get their cameras working, their clock was screwing up like crazy in the 3 pt contest while the real one was fine, talking thinking they were off the air, etc


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They need more people in the 3 point shootout. Expand it to 8 or 10 people and add a round or two.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> I think Magic Johnson basically admitting that he was going to his hotel and rubbing one out to the Swimsuit Issue special after the dunk contest was quite a bit funnier.


:lol: :lol: :lol: i couldnt believe he said that


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

j.white can you please make it out the d-league and save the dunk contest next season?


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Time to bring in the H-O-R-S-E contest.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Best dunks of the night were Green over the table, and Green dunking windmill off the side of the backboard where his head is over the rim. I liked the Howard sticker dunk as well, but I've seen smaller guys actually touch the top of the backboard, so it doesn't suprise me Howard can get close to the top of the backboard and dunk, he's 7feet tall. I actually thought howards windmill was more impressive. You dont see many big men with that kind of flare, and flexiblity.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> They need more people in the 3 point shootout. Expand it to 8 or 10 people and add a round or two.


Another round with just 2 players, the Finals.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL. 

This All Star Saturday deserves a D and that's being generous.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The contest was tarnished by Tyrus and Nate. Gerald put on a show. Dwight did too.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe Gay for next year.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What's so impressive about howard's sticker dunk? It would have been great to see Nate do that but D12 is 7 feet. It shouldn't be surprising he can jump that high with his height and athletic ability.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I didn't think the night overall was that bad. 3 pt shootout was cool. Barkley/Bavetta was funny. 1st round of dunk contest was good and had the judges not mucked it up the Finals would have been good too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> What's so impressive about howard's sticker dunk? It would have been great to see Nate do that but D12 is 7 feet. It shouldn't be surprising he can jump that high with his height and athletic ability.



It would seem people are seriously overstating others abilities to do that.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Bring Iggy back next year.. Iggy, Green, Gay, and [random leaping big man here].. That'd be good.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

THey need to get rid of that 2 minute bull****. You get two attempts after that to! You should give them three attempts, if they miss, move on to the next competitor. It's tedious watching the same guy attempt to dunk the ball for two minutes and get two more tries. You have to keep it moving beofre it stalls.

Where's Isiah Rider when you need him?


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I think Dwight's is overrated. It was nice but it would be more impressive if he was shorter and he did that. And I'm not blaming the judges because there was no way they could see the sticker. It took 3 replays just for people with TVs to finally figure out what he did. And again, his first dunk was nothing special, so eh.

Jordan was fine too. The one where Barkley called him out, lost his mind or whatever he said, 2 other judges had the same score. I think towards the end everyone lowered their expectations which is why you saw higher scores then


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

next years dunk contest:

Vince Carter
Jason Richardson
Desmond Mason
Kobe Bryant


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

mysterio said:


> haha... I missed that. What exactly did he say?


After Barkley sarcastically said that he was surprised the Swimsuit issue of Sports Illustrated was the more popular issue, Magic said something like "Yeah, for sure I'll be going back to the hotel and watching that after the dunk contest."

I think he tried to make it sound like he was promoting the TV special, but he just made it sound...uncomfortable for the other announcers.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i think they just need to add more contestant to the 3pt contest and dunk contest.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Replace the Shooting Stars with a One on One or Dunker vs. Shot blocker contest. The only thing I like about it is that it includes former greats. 3 point shootout was great. The skills competition would've been boring if it didn't draw CP, Flash, Mamba, and King James. No more Nate for the dunk contest, although I was happy for him that he made the last one. Next year's dunk contest should have Gerald Green, Dwight Howard, and two of these guys: Wade, LBJ, Kobe, TMac, Melo, Stat, Richardson, Josh Smith, Desmond Mason, Iggy, or VC. If they want a short guy, bring in AI. At least he wouldn't mess it up like Nate did. Pretty entertaining though. Oh, and I want a Barkley vs. Bavetta II, but make it longer so it's more competitive.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

All I know is that Howard's dunk was by far the best of the competition. The reason the judges did not give him all 10's was because they did not even know about the sticker. Nobody knew about it until the camera zoomed in and we saw the replay. The judges didn't get to see all of that and that is the only reason Howard did not get a 50 on that dunk.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Stern has got to find a way to get the top dunkers into this contest.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Stern has got to find a way to get the top dunkers into this contest.


Only way it happens is with money ... getting sponsors together to put together a mil or two as the prize.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

The Race was by far the highlight of the night. I knew Barkley would win if he wanted to but I was hoping he would like fall down at the end and lose on purpose to make it more entertaining.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

HB said:


> Stern has got to find a way to get the top dunkers into this contest.


Championship belt. Pro wrestling style. And then after Carter takes the belt, Kobe cracks him with a chair, starting a feud culminating at the NBA Finals when the Lakers and Nets play a pickup game at a nearby gym.

James White, please learn how to play basketball. Your dunking is sorely needed for my entertainment.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Well at least he found a way to get Nate Robinson out of the contest... I'm tired of the "He's short so give his no creativity/30 tries a high score because he's just so tiny!" I wanted to see more D Howard dunks, the commentators wanted to, the fans wanted to, and everyone on this board wanted to. Way to take an already crappy and dead event and make it even crappier... They took the ONLY memorable dunk and gave it a weak score and made that dunker unable to make it to the next round...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Too many missed dunks. This would have been a great contest, but it was dragged on by Tyrus & Nate too long. Otherwise, I would have graded the night a B. It was entertaining I thought. I guess people expect alot?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

Dwight is stupid for not showing the judges the sticker beforehand. It's not like they have the TV right in front of them like us. They probably scored it before they showed the replay anyway. But yeah, Nate please don't come back...Dwight I hope you get another chance (I mean if the "Birdman" could...)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

They need a $1M for the dunk contest, at least, to attract Kobe, Vince, etc. I'd like to see six dunkers with three attempts each for both rounds. Two attempts for each dunk.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Too many missed dunks. This would have been a great contest, but it was dragged on by Tyrus & Nate too long. Otherwise, I would have graded the night a B. It was entertaining I thought. I guess people expect alot?



LOL.

It is *ALL STAR SATURDAY*. We only see commercials of this a month and a half before it actually happens so we should expect a lot.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why does Dwight always do that same dance?

Hasn't he learned from Shaq how to freestyle?


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

I didn't think it was too bad...way better than last year imo


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Premier said:


> They need a $1M for the dunk contest, at least, to attract Kobe, Vince, etc. I'd like to see six dunkers with three attempts each for both rounds. Two attempts for each dunk.


Kind of like the dunk contest used to be ran ? Get the best dunkers in the league, put the preassure on them to make good dunks in a resonable timely fashion to create great theater ? Yeah sounds good to me!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, and I think this is appropriate for Tyrus Thomas.










All the free money you want.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dwight howard pointed at the sticker, measured it, and showed them the height before the scores came out. they knew.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

i thought the dunk contest was pretty good, granted the finals sucked but the opening round was very good and relatively creative


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Does anyone else think the skills challenge is incredibly pointless? The superstars that are in it are too cool to actually try... either scrap it or get people who will give effort.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

it should have been howard and green in the finals for that.

i wish someone would have challenged green so he would have had to be something better. his first dunk was good, but after that it was nothing special. just enough to win. i was really hoping for at least a 360 over the table.

whoever has james white next season needs to play him just so he can get in the dunk contest. white just being there would make all the other guys in the contest have to step up if they want to have a chance at winning.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Does anyone else think the skills challenge is incredibly pointless? The superstars that are in it are too cool to actually try... either scrap it or get people who will give effort.


I think the first round is more about execution than speed. If you can nail each obstacle without messing up you have a good chance of advancing. Then in the 2nd round you could tell they were trying much harder.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Phenom Z28 said:


> I think the first round is more about execution than speed. If you can nail each obstacle without messing up you have a good chance of advancing. Then in the 2nd round you could tell they were trying much harder.


Then why take your time dribbling between stations?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

In the skills challenge it was obvious some tried harder then others. No names really need to be mentioned everyone saw it.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Can another network handle future All Star weekends. It is lame as hell to hear every Kenny Smith and Magic every year trying to persuade everyone 'you are starting to feel it, it's back', oh shut up. Especially Kenny, he shouldn't even be in the building and he has no right to talk about a judge after he screwed it all up last year


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Dwight Howard was robbed and Michael is tight. Besides that the dunk contest was uneventful. That is all.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Highlights of the night (for me at least): 
The Race
D-Wade Commercial (do it again!! lol)

Jason Kapono and Gilbert Arenas
Dwight
Green











Nate Robinson




Tyrus Thomas


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/allstar2007/columns/story?columnist=abbott_henry&id=2769976



> I peered up at that sticker. Unfathomable, but apparently real -- as the whole thing was on international TV and exceedingly well documented. All the same, I urge you to look up at the top of the backboard from down below some time. Imagine a sticker a few inches shy of the top, and wonder: Could a human put that up there? Without divine intervention?





> ESPN.com contributor David Thorpe of Scouts Inc. text-messaged me seconds after it happened: "I hate dunk contests," he wrote. "But that was the coolest dunk I've ever seen."
> 
> Who can disagree?
> 
> No one I have talked to, except, apparently, the judges. Howard got a measly 42, the second-lowest score of any dunk in the first round. Julius Erving and Michael Jordan both gave it an 8. I don't know what criteria they were judging by, but whatever it was, I say inventiveness was undervalued.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I can't find any video for the dunk contest anywhere, does anybody know if Gerald Green went off two feet for his last dunk? If so that is absolutely insane and I think people are really sleeping on how crazy that is. He was only about a step inside the free throw line.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

eymang said:


> Can another network handle future All Star weekends. It is lame as hell to hear every Kenny Smith and Magic every year trying to persuade everyone 'you are starting to feel it, it's back', oh shut up. Especially Kenny, he shouldn't even be in the building and he has no right to talk about a judge after he screwed it all up last year


Would you rather have ESPN??? They would hype it up even more. TNT is the best, Charles and Co. are great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MLKG said:


> I can't find any video for the dunk contest anywhere, does anybody know if Gerald Green went off two feet for his last dunk? If so that is absolutely insane and I think people are really sleeping on how crazy that is. He was only about a step inside the free throw line.


99% sure it was off two feet. I remember thinking that when he did it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

MLKG said:


> I can't find any video for the dunk contest anywhere, does anybody know if Gerald Green went off two feet for his last dunk? If so that is absolutely insane and I think people are really sleeping on how crazy that is. He was only about a step inside the free throw line.


aquaitious, of the *Celtics Forum*, uploaded the last three GG dunks to YouTube, but they're currently unavailable [because I commented on the video, I guess].

Videos are up.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

What did Dwight write on his sticker?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

KidCanada said:


> What did Dwight write on his sticker?


..



> In this life, you always have to read the fine print. And the fine print on that sticker made clear that Howard, at least, doesn't believe he did it alone.
> 
> "All things through Christ" Howard had written in marker. Then "Phil 4:13." That's Philippians 4:13.
> 
> Asked about it, Howard recited in a heartbeat: "I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> aquaitious, of the *Celtics Forum*, uploaded the last three GG dunks to YouTube, but they're currently unavailable [because I commented on the video, I guess].
> 
> Should be up soon.


Or you can check out the Celtics forum.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

The skills contest needs to go. Its so dumb!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good highlights video on ESPN.com.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

KidCanada said:


> What did Dwight write on his sticker?











I think thats it..

All things through Christ.
Philis 4:13


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

All the dunks are on nba.com, watch everything within 10mins!

The contest really wasn't all that bad this year. All the dunkers can really get up, and other than lil' Nate they all pretty much nailed their dunks. Dwight was definitely the highlight of the contest, I really hope he'll decide to enter the contest again.

Green's dunk over Nate should've been the 50 of the night.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwight is awesome. He had the stand-out dunk of the night, and the dunk he did really brought out his strength and nuetralized his weakness (penalized for being tall, but showing how much higher he gets than everyone else). He also had creativity and personality (with the goofy smile). The only mistake was not showing the judges the sticker before-hand. 

I really doubt anyone in the NBA can get as high as Dwight Howard. 12'6 is not his ceiling, that's just what he managed to do off of a two feet jump while also dunking the ball and placing a sticker perfectly straight on the board. He is ridiculous.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Worst dunk contest I've seen in a long time. The only good dunk was Dwight Howards, and the two old guys on the board gave him a low score, presumably because they couldn't see far enough to see the sticker.

Should have been Dwight Howard's dunk contest.

Jumping over a table? I mean, come on? Jumping over Nate Robinson isn't even that impressive, considering Nate cleared Spud Webb last year. If GG wanted to be impressive he should have jumped over Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It seems that the judges get always one dunk totally wrong in a dunk contest. Dwight really pulled off something special, but he needed to show the sticker before to create some hype. 

I think they also need to change the format. Everyone shows their best dunks in the first round to get into the final round and then they run out of creativity. Let's just have three or four dunks for each competitor and the highest total score will win. That would guarantee that they can show the best dunk at the end.

But GG deserved to win, he was fun to watch.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

croco said:


> It seems that the judges get always one dunk totally wrong in a dunk contest. Dwight really pulled off something special, but he needed to show the sticker before to create some hype.
> 
> I think they also need to change the format. Everyone shows their best dunks in the first round to get into the final round and then they run out of creativity. Let's just have three or four dunks for each competitor and the highest total score will win. That would guarantee that they can show the best dunk at the end.
> 
> But GG deserved to win, he was fun to watch.


Dwight had at least one more creative dunk in his pocket. Unfortunately he didn't get a chance to show it. I really wanted to see him kiss the rim.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It would have been awesome if GG jumped over D12 or vice versa.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that sticker dunk was really impressive....

all-star saturday was extremely bad this year i thought.

Hopefully the all-star game makes up for it.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really doubt anyone in the NBA can get as high as Dwight Howard. 12'6 is not his ceiling, that's just what he managed to do off of a two feet jump while also dunking the ball and placing a sticker perfectly straight on the board. He is ridiculous.


While maybe not 12'6 but have you looked at you avatar recently? that has to be at least 12 ft.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Worst dunk contest I've seen in a long time. The only good dunk was Dwight Howards, and the two old guys on the board gave him a low score, presumably because they couldn't see far enough to see the sticker.
> ...


lol ... i seriously, laughed out loud ...


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

Guys, Dwight Howard is 6'11". Earl Manigault was *6'2"* and used to put quarters on the TOP of the backboard. Howards dunk was nice and all, but lets have some perspective.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MoscowHeel said:


> Guys, Dwight Howard is 6'11". Earl Manigault was *6'2"* and used to put quarters on the TOP of the backboard. Howards dunk was nice and all, but lets have some perspective.


How is that perspective? You're talking about maybe the most legendary leaper or dunker of All-Time. Also, having never seen it myself, I am skeptical of Earl's legend. I'm sure he was spectacular, but I'm sure some of his legends have been embellished upon over the years.

That doesn't discount what Dwight did nor that there probably isn't anyone in the league right now who could do what he did .. or at most maybe one or two guys.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

JNice said:


> How is that perspective? You're talking about maybe the most legendary leaper or dunker of All-Time. Also, having never seen it myself, I am skeptical of Earl's legend. I'm sure he was spectacular, but I'm sure some of his legends have been embellished upon over the years.
> 
> That doesn't discount what Dwight did nor that there probably isn't anyone in the league right now who could do what he did .. or at most maybe one or two guys.


It's perspective, because if you're 6'11" and a guy nine inches shorter than you can reach a spot higher than you, it clearly wasn't so incredibly impressive. It was nice, but some guys here are acting like the man just walked on water.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

MoscowHeel said:


> It's perspective, because if you're 6'11" and a guy nine inches shorter than you can reach a spot higher than you, it clearly wasn't so incredibly impressive. It was nice, but some guys here are acting like the man just walked on water.





Nobody is acting like he walked on water. People aren't calling it one of the greatest dunks of all time.

It has been a pattern throughout history of legend stories such as the GOAT get embellished over time. Ignore it if you wish.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

haha ... Cheryl Miller just ripped Dr. J a new one for not giving Dwight a perfect score on NBATV for the Legends Brunch.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Manigault definitely did it with regulation NBA backboards, if at all?

Plus he also dunked it, it wasn't just jumping to get a quarter or kiss the rim, and it was a packed house and national audience.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

MLKG said:


> I can't find any video for the dunk contest anywhere, does anybody know if Gerald Green went off two feet for his last dunk? If so that is absolutely insane and I think people are really sleeping on how crazy that is. He was only about a step inside the free throw line.


It was two feet [the fourth video].


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

afobisme said:


> im not hating on gerald green or anything, but vince dunked over a guy who was 7'0


are u gonna compare that with anytime someone dunks over someone?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Premier said:


> It was two feet [the fourth video].


It was also the exact same dunk Dwight did. Yet Green gets a 50. What a farce.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

JT3000 said:


> It was also the exact same dunk Dwight did. Yet Green gets a 50. What a farce.


It was the last dunk of the contest and he had already won. They weren't going to give him a 43.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Now I talked to Gordon on AIM today. He said he was really upset with the girl for missing all those shots at the beginning of the round. He felt that he needed to make up time, so he shot his ball, hoping that the girls would fall in first, and then his right on top of hers....obviously it didn't happen. They should get rid of the WNBA player from this even, hopefully it changes into an NBDL player from the teams affiliate or something in the future.

Dunk contest was garbage. The judging was horrible. Now I am still trying to figure out why all the judges had a boner for Gerald Green. Now Tyrus is 6'9". Gerald Green is 6'8". Ben Gordon is 6'2", Nate Robinson is 5'8". Now Tyrus caught the ball off a bounce, and the pass was behind him, while jumping over Gordon, and he dunked it LEFT handed. Now Gerald Green does the same thing essentially. Only he doesn't have to catch a pass, and he did it right handed. He faked covering his eyes, maybe he fooled the judges, but he definitely peaked. Very lame. Tyrus did the more difficult dunk over a taller person, and got a lower score. Maybe Tyrus should have thrown on a throwback jersey, thats seems to add about 10 points to the score. Then Dwight Howard got jobbed. That sticker dunk was great. Just look at that damn smile, and then the tape measure and all put it over the top. Then take a look, Dwight Howard's first dunk of the competition. Thats the same dunk Gerald Green did at the end....only Gerald Green did it over like a 1 foot tall crate or something, and that makes it a 50? And Nate Robinson is terrible. He does the same thing every time. We get it, we don't want to see you spin off the rim every single time. Heck, you can't even throw it down.

I'm sorry, but Dwight is the real winner of the contest. We knew Nate and Tyrus were going to be bad, but Gerald Green, talk about you guys just hyping up a nobody. This guy isn't exciting, his dunks are very basic, he just isn't a good dunker, worst winner by far in the past ever of the dunk contest.

Why even invite guys like Tyrus and Dwight when your going to have a bias against them based on their height? And why is 6'9" tall enough to have a judging bias against, but 6'8" isn't?

Very bad dunk contest.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Now I talked to Gordon on AIM today. He said he was really upset with the girl for missing all those shots at the beginning of the round. He felt that he needed to make up time, so he shot his ball, hoping that the girls would fall in first, and then his right on top of hers....obviously it didn't happen. They should get rid of the WNBA player from this even, hopefully it changes into an NBDL player from the teams affiliate or something in the future.
> 
> Dunk contest was garbage. The judging was horrible. Now I am still trying to figure out why all the judges had a boner for Gerald Green. Now Tyrus is 6'9". Gerald Green is 6'8". Ben Gordon is 6'2", Nate Robinson is 5'8". Now Tyrus caught the ball off a bounce, and the pass was behind him, while jumping over Gordon, and he dunked it LEFT handed. Now Gerald Green does the same thing essentially. Only he doesn't have to catch a pass, and he did it right handed. He faked covering his eyes, maybe he fooled the judges, but he definitely peaked. Very lame. Tyrus did the more difficult dunk over a taller person, and got a lower score. Maybe Tyrus should have thrown on a throwback jersey, thats seems to add about 10 points to the score. Then Dwight Howard got jobbed. That sticker dunk was great. Just look at that damn smile, and then the tape measure and all put it over the top. Then take a look, Dwight Howard's first dunk of the competition. Thats the same dunk Gerald Green did at the end....only Gerald Green did it over like a 1 foot tall crate or something, and that makes it a 50? And Nate Robinson is terrible. He does the same thing every time. We get it, we don't want to see you spin off the rim every single time. Heck, you can't even throw it down.
> 
> ...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Anybody know what was written on Dwight Howard's sticker?

You know, I hate these dunk contests. They say they want originatlity, but Dwight does the sticker thing and gets jobbed...just like when Darvin Ham went up, 360 the wrong way, slapped the backboard and slammed it through hard (with the Nuggets) got him like a 35.

Dr. J and MJ need to go. Their judging sucks! The last dunk a 50? Not in my book.

Oh, and the breaking of the net? come on! Obviously staged for SOME POINT in the contest...nets just don't break like that. Talk about cheap staging!

As for the Goat doing those things...we have no proof that he did, so it's as good as me saying that I saw AC Green jump up and grab the top of the backboard in pregames vs. the Nuggets back in Magic's last year...which I did, but nobody believes me since I have no video of it.

Show me video of the Goat, then I'll believe. Dwight got UP on that dunk and showed originatlity, and got nailed for it.

Also, they need to go back and do 3 rounds with 6 or 7 dunkers total. You get three attempts per dunk, and that's it. Round 1: top 4 advance. Round 2: top 2 advance. round 3: finals. Make em dig deep in their bag of tricks, take out the time factor, and no more Nate Robnison 25 dunk attempts. Ruins the show.

CAN'T WAIT FOR BARKLEY BAVETTA 2!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> *Now I talked to Gordon on AIM today. He said he was really upset with the girl for missing all those shots at the beginning of the round.* He felt that he needed to make up time, so he shot his ball, hoping that the girls would fall in first, and then his right on top of hers....obviously it didn't happen. They should get rid of the WNBA player from this even, hopefully it changes into an NBDL player from the teams affiliate or something in the future.
> 
> Dunk contest was garbage. The judging was horrible. Now I am still trying to figure out why all the judges had a boner for Gerald Green. Now Tyrus is 6'9". Gerald Green is 6'8". Ben Gordon is 6'2", Nate Robinson is 5'8". Now Tyrus caught the ball off a bounce, and the pass was behind him, while jumping over Gordon, and he dunked it LEFT handed. Now Gerald Green does the same thing essentially. Only he doesn't have to catch a pass, and he did it right handed. He faked covering his eyes, maybe he fooled the judges, but he definitely peaked. Very lame. Tyrus did the more difficult dunk over a taller person, and got a lower score. Maybe Tyrus should have thrown on a throwback jersey, thats seems to add about 10 points to the score. Then Dwight Howard got jobbed. That sticker dunk was great. Just look at that damn smile, and then the tape measure and all put it over the top. Then take a look, Dwight Howard's first dunk of the competition. Thats the same dunk Gerald Green did at the end....only Gerald Green did it over like a 1 foot tall crate or something, and that makes it a 50? And Nate Robinson is terrible. He does the same thing every time. We get it, we don't want to see you spin off the rim every single time. Heck, you can't even throw it down.
> 
> ...


Tell Gordon to go **** himself. He was the one who messed up. the girl did fine, she was well within time. I like having a mix of both NBA and WNA players, they can get rid of Michael Cooper though.


----------

